# Blood Omen 2 Bug



## Zangetsu (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi..anybody in this forum has played this game LOK: Blood Omen 2 ???

i started this game but the game loading screen which has the level name displayed is 
weird & also while playing also the on screen instructions r weird like 
"GMN JLZXDIJLKJ" something like dat.....rest all is good...

i dont know y this is happening...

pls help if u know the reason 4 this bug...


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 31, 2008)

I've played this game but didn't face any problem................
Its an awesome game.............I rank it just after POP series......
ok...ok.....its not ur answer..............

wat language is it?? English? Have u checked if u've any other language version...................or some corrupt game files??
Try installing again........


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 31, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> I've played this game but didn't face any problem................
> Its an awesome game.............I rank it just after POP series......
> ok...ok.....its not ur answer..............
> 
> ...




initially the menu texts were also looking like dat only...but after installing the 1.02 patch it was solved but now the above problem....
i think it was looking like a Gothic

But i m sure it jumbled english letters 

Is it really similar 2 pop series....btw i liked Soul reaver 2 the most


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 31, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> Is it really similar 2 pop series....btw i liked Soul reaver 2 the most



I couldn't play SoulReaver2 as I didn't have gfx card then but I've seen it being played.........it couldn't attract me.......sry...........but i'm plannin to give it a try again

yes this is an AWESOME game...........it has style............needs skills and moreover requires ur brain............cool boss fights..........a gripping story.........oh......
u c..............I can't stop appraising it...............I'm a fan of this Legacy Of Kain series........


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 31, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> I couldn't play SoulReaver2 as I didn't have gfx card then but I've seen it being played.........it couldn't attract me.......sry...........but i'm plannin to give it a try again
> 
> yes this is an AWESOME game...........it has style............needs skills and moreover requires ur brain............cool boss fights..........a gripping story.........oh......
> u c..............I can't stop appraising it...............I'm a fan of this Legacy Of Kain series........



& my problem's solution....


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 31, 2008)

u do have a CD or .............?
cz............wen I installed it, it didn't require any patches................

[offtopic]
but wierdly it required an original source.........
like if I make a copy of d cds I've, the game wouldn't install from those cds........
I've wasted 4-6 cds experimenting on d same
we who loved d game had to pay d person to make a copy for them.........
[/offtopic]

no solution............try installing again..............
b4 that un-install by revoUninstaller and do a CCcleaner scan................
that way u'l get a fresh registry..........
try it I can't assume wat might be root of the problem..................from d details.....


----------



## skippednote (Jul 31, 2008)

Try to reinstall the game or Check for latest patches for the Game


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 31, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> Try to reinstall the game or Check for latest patches for the Game



AFAIK there is only one patch 1.02..... dat too i used


----------



## skippednote (Jul 31, 2008)

ok then get a new cd or dvd , watever it is


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 31, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> ok then get a new cd or dvd , watever it is



OK...But i will resolve...my problem by any way...

Don't ever Give Up....like Goku....hehe


----------



## skippednote (Jul 31, 2008)

ok man........................thats the spirit


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> ok man........................thats the spirit



yey...my problem is solved now...

i m very happy....bcoz i never give up...


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 1, 2008)

hey.......wat had happened??
how did u resolve?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> hey.......wat had happened??
> how did u resolve?



actually downloaded the setup from rapidshare ...& it was a  2CD setup
now the game has taken 2GB....of HDD space 

well regarding ur answer....i think this setup was created by some group....modded u can say....

i applied 1.02 patch but the problem was still there.....& u know dat the menu....name was wierd looking now it is showing the correct menu
like  "Welcome to Slums" 

it happend like i searched the installed files....my first impression was dat it may be due 2 BAD patch file or corrupt setup files..but i saw a batch file (.bat) i opened it 
in notepad & saw some serious programming in dat...

echo@off...
..xy0~ye;;'
some like dat lines...blah blah blah....

then executed dat batch file..& cmd window popped up....showing me some replacing
process of some files 4 a minute or so...
then i ran the .exe & voila it worked....

i guess dat batch file was a language converter or so..


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 1, 2008)

Good............
Njoy d game....................I think u r gonna love it............


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Good............
> Njoy d game....................I think u r gonna love it............



i think this game is long...by looking @ the Space it took (2GB) & 11Chapters....


lets see wat lies ahead in this game...

Btw how much time it took u 2 complete this game if u remember....
is it poosible 2 complete it w/o a walkthrough....will the on screen help instructions 
come in other levels also ???


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 1, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> i think this game is long...by looking @ the Space it took (2GB) & 11Chapters....
> 
> 
> lets see wat lies ahead in this game...
> ...



As far as I remember we used to paly it at night at hostel.............it took 7-10 days as some of the puzzles are really tough and boss fights are very much frustrating.......u keep on dying...........(actually on first attempt I un-installed it as I couldn't defeat d first level boss..........I played one level for 3 days but.......)

Plz don't use a walkthrough...........it'll waste d surprise ( wo kaya bolte hai na taste ko waste mat karo) u may need walkthrough in the last level boss fight

Instructions would only be given when u get new powers..........aftr that u r on ur own............

I can still name a few of the amazing powers.......mist, berserk, telekynesis, immolate(this my favourite)

One request to u (I do it 2 everyone who is new to play this game)............don't loose hope............u r gonna love it.........


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> it took 7-10 days


hmmm..



rhitwick said:


> as some of the puzzles are really tough and boss fights are very much frustrating.......u keep on dying............I played one level for 3 days


I love challenges...Btw i played one level in POP3D for 1month..how silly 



rhitwick said:


> Plz don't use a walkthrough...........



i only use a walkthrough...whenever i m stucked or 2 get secret places...if they exists 
moreover for tips also




rhitwick said:


> Instructions would only be given when u get new powers..........aftr that u r on ur own............



But will it tell me the outcome of dat power when used...



rhitwick said:


> don't loose hope..........


Sorry mate this word is not in my dictionary...
& afterall u know my attitude... 



rhitwick said:


> u r gonna love it.........


Let's see...time will tell...


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 1, 2008)

> But will it tell me the outcome of dat power when used...


U'll definitely get to know wat ur power  is doing............
I say they are awesome..........Just play.........

yeah I know ur attitude...................keep it up.............I think u r gonna finish it within 1 week.......


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 4, 2008)

played it on fri,sat & sunday....& on 5th chapter now 

this game is quite interesting.... totally different from soul reaver 2 (also heard that BO2 was developed by a different team)

killing the innocents is really fun...& watching their xpressions & voice acting is good 2...the environment is also cool(it is like the old england cities)....the backstreet r like POP....

mist,stealth kill,super jump,charm,fury,etc r amazing 

although the puzzle is not dat tough (till now) as compared 2 soul reaver 2 but the good thing is dat more stress is applied on fighting which was less in SR2 

Boss fight is also excellent which was missing in SR2 
Background music is also good...the annoying factor is dat u cannot save between two checkpoints...even if u do the game progress will be saved on the checkpoint u crossed @ b4 saving...& one more drawback is dat the weapons also gets lost if load teh game...so any waepon upgrade gets lost  

neway still a must play game 2 hang out with....

Q: There r 2 tubes with red & pink color on the upper left screen...red one i know is the health meter but wats the use of the pink meter...also known as lore meter i guess ? 

Q: Is there any combo moves ?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 4, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> Q: There r 2 tubes with red & pink color on the upper left screen...red one i know is the health meter but wats the use of the pink meter...also known as lore meter i guess ?



Pink is for ur power tube............use it in action............first select any power like berserk,fury,immolate(u'l get in later part of d game) and then start blocking ur enemy's attack.....
when d pink bar gets full during the attack use d power n c wat happens................
I guess u r not using it dat way............

tips: u can use ur super jump to kill ur enemies(just thought u might've ignored)...........select it and select an enemy it'll become red............use it.......



> Q: Is there any combo moves ?


sorry there is no combo moves but combo use of ur powers can be power-full.........in last chapter u'll need it

hey.........one more thing..........I've forgot about the chapters............r u near the spiders?? I hate those.........................oh.........how do like sucking blood??


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 4, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Pink is for ur power tube


R u sure ??



rhitwick said:


> use it in action............first select any power like berserk,fury,immolate(u'l get in later part of d game) and then start blocking ur enemy's attack.....
> when d pink bar gets full during the attack use d power n c wat happens................
> I guess u r not using it dat way............



But this is rage bar i think...suppose i have chosen fury & starts blocking attacks then 
the rage bar fills up when it reaches 3/4 or full kain starts glowing in pink 
then again pressing the dark gift key will unleash a powerful attack 
So the pink tube is different which only fills up when kain is sucking blood or taking
powers from the blue or red boxes thru out the game...
& when the pink tube bcomes full the kain stamina,power,health increases...also the 
length of the tube 



rhitwick said:


> tips: u can use ur super jump to kill ur enemies(just thought u might've ignored)...........select it and select an enemy it'll become red............use it.......


ya i know this it was taught by the onscreen instructions...



rhitwick said:


> r u near the spiders??


dont know,i m on 5th chapter & using the awesome charm ability



rhitwick said:


> how do like sucking blood??


 ya pretty cool ha...


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 4, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> But this is rage bar i think...suppose i have chosen fury & starts blocking attacks then
> the rage bar fills up when it reaches 3/4 or full kain starts glowing in pink
> then again pressing the dark gift key will unleash a powerful attack


Egzactly Thats how u should use..............I forgot diff b/w the full bar and glowing thing.........I think as u start blocking it starts glowing slowly, right? 
When d full bar is glowing then only u can use d power else it will be of no use.......

About sucking blood................don't leave anything live or dead.........if alive kill n drink...........its ur health n u've noticed ur pink part also grows slightly when u drink..........if already dead ur task is half done


----------



## skippednote (Aug 4, 2008)

Seems no one has played this game hope to get it soon


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 7, 2008)

@ karan.........
latest update............???


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 8, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> @ karan.........
> latest update............???



No..yaar still on 5th chapter....doesnt get time on weekdays...bcoz of busy schedule in 
office...only get time on weekends...

But....the 5th chapter is level in a castle which seems like a level of POP WW...

Charm ability is awesome...man...


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2008)

currently on chapter8: the eternal prison....
the glyph beasts r really tough..& the berserk ability is really cool  just like 
matrix style....hehe

& ya i liked the new kain outfit....red outfit just like assassin's creed...


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 11, 2008)

This game is awesome man...............I don't get tired appraising it...............

I think this game is an inspiration to a lot of games........

Hey one thing..........wats ur PC config?
I tried to play SoulReave2 but only a violet screen is showing with background music
Can't c anything...........any patches u applied or my setup is corrupted??


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> This game is awesome man...............I don't get tired appraising it...............



Absolutely correct...



rhitwick said:


> Hey one thing..........wats ur PC config?


my PC is 4yrs old..no GCard....but will upgrade soon....i m lookin 4 a config
which comes under my budget & can play all games atleast @1024*768 resolution
& i know playin Blood Omen 2 on Gcard wud be nice xperience...but still njoying it



rhitwick said:


> I tried to play SoulReave2 but only a violet screen is showing with background music Can't c anything...........


From where u got this setup...rapidshare or torrent...
is it installed properly....



rhitwick said:


> any patches u applied or my setup is corrupted??


Yes, I applied a official patch just google u will get it...

PS: Soul Reaver 2 is totally different from Blood Omen 2 although storyline is based on same concept...but still in SR2 more stress is given on puzzles......u will know 
all this when u start playin this game...

Have u played LOK: Defiance...it is far more advanced(combat system) than all the kain series games...just google it in youtube...


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 12, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> my PC is 4yrs old..no GCard....but will upgrade soon....i m lookin 4 a config
> which comes under my budget & can play all games atleast @1024*768 resolution
> & i know playin Blood Omen 2 on Gcard wud be nice xperience...but still njoying it


When I played this game I too had same config like u...................
Now in my new PC I've invested 75k......................and unable to play this series..........
some old games are not running..........................which i always fancied playing.........like Deus Ex-2, Hidden and Dangerous 2...........


> From where u got this setup...rapidshare or torrent...
> is it installed properly....


Through torrent..........got whole legacy of kain collection but UNABLE to play



> Yes, I applied a official patch just google u will get it...
> [/quuote]
> There are some patches included...............I installed them too...............let me try agin
> 
> ...


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Now in my new PC I've invested 75k


hmmm...wats ur sys config then....



rhitwick said:


> Through torrent..........got whole legacy of kain collection but UNABLE to play


Oh!! then u must have read the comment posted there by other users....



rhitwick said:


> There are some patches included...............I installed them too...............let me try agin



Yup...just get the patches from gamespot.com or any other good site...



rhitwick said:


> I think in this forum only we've played this amazing game


Yup..but i guess Bassam904 will also play this game...


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 12, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> hmmm...wats ur sys config then....


Now................as u've done a mistake to ask memy config...............I'm goin to write and u r goin to read............
Q6600
Abit IX-38 Quad GT
4GB ram-Gskill
160GB Hdd
EVGA 512MB Akimbo 8800GT
CoolerMaster Extreme-120 CPU cooler
AOC-19" LCD
Samsung and Liteon DVd RW
etc.........I don't want to bore u anymore.....



> Oh!! then u must have read the comment posted there by other users....


Nah...................I was too excited to get the whole series in my hand dat I just didn't care wat is written there.................I guess I've to visit it again


> Yup...just get the patches from gamespot.com or any other good site...


hmmm


> Yup..but i guess Bassam904 will also play this game...


hmmmmm............best of luck to him if he plays............................I think those who played POP series will love this game and applies vice-versa too............


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2008)

4GB RAM ...then u must be using vista...if so...check SR2 compatibility with vista...

if u have whole series then have u tried SR1...it has got better ranking then SR2 
check this one also....

& in the end Defiance....u will love this game im sure...


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 12, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> 4GB RAM ...then u must be using vista...if so...check SR2 compatibility with vista...


No...............my mistake dat I've taken 4gig of Ram but having XP..............no intention to move to Vista...........My 1 gig ram is wasting on Mobo.........



> if u have whole series then have u tried SR1...it has got better ranking then SR2
> check this one also....


Tried to play dat too...............no visuals...........boohooohooo

Even tried BloodOmen1.......its a dos game only 15MB size


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> My 1 gig ram is wasting on Mobo.........


SO, Give it 2 me...

 Blood Omen 1 is a DOS game..but in PS1 it wasn't looking a DOS graphics 

& wat abt defiance...??


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 12, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> SO, Give it 2 me...


nah....


> Blood Omen 1 is a DOS game..but in PS1 it wasn't looking a DOS graphics


Was only able to c the installation window.................unable to play..........so can't comment on it...............about "DOS game"............commented on my observation as only 15mb size wat grafix it might have??!!


> & wat abt defiance...??


Not yet tried............like u searchin more hack&slash games.............currently on Witcher..........just installed, yet to play........


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> nah....


j o k i n  man...



rhitwick said:


> currently on Witcher..........just installed, yet to play........


hmm..u must have a good bandwidth connection ...let me know if ur SR2 problem
is solved or not....i hope i can help u some...


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 12, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> hmm..u must have a good bandwidth connection


Airtel 384Kbps@999/unlimited data transfer-(50KBps d/l)
Where are u from? C if u can find and afford it................It would br worth ur money 


> let me know if ur SR2 problem
> is solved or not....i hope i can help u some...


Sure..................I'm goin to try it tonight..................lets c........


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Airtel 384Kbps@999/unlimited data transfer-(50KBps d/l)



Rs 999....wat r the requirements...i mean...wats the setup they will provide...just
like MTNL broadband...with a mandatory landline conncetion....modem..blah blah...



rhitwick said:


> like u searchin more hack&slash games



oh i c....have u played Blade of Darkness


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 12, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> Rs 999....wat r the requirements...i mean...wats the setup they will provide...just
> like MTNL broadband...with a mandatory landline conncetion....modem..blah blah...


They took Photo, Residence proof, PAN card xerox...........bas...........
Next day came for wirin............asked if I need a landline?
Told no.............
they didn't insist.......
my connection was up next day.....


> oh i c....have u played Blade of Darkness


No........
if U r recommending I'll try it...............u do have good choice for Hack&Slash games


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> They took Photo, Residence proof, PAN card xerox...........bas...........


OK



rhitwick said:


> Next day came for wirin............asked if I need a landline?
> Told no.............
> they didn't insist.......
> my connection was up next day.....


Any installation charges..4 wiring.......& mainly how to contact them...any helpline or so...


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 12, 2008)

No charges...............wiring means...............hey placed d cable and some of cutting and tapin type of thing..............

Call customer care................if u r from mumbai I can give you name of an agent and contact........else visit site and call customer care.......

b4 jumping to any solution
check wat *matermunj *says in post#6 in this *thread*

Hey Karan..............I tried with the path(version 2.0)
But it didn't change anything...........same old violet screen which scrolls with other 2-3 colors............like yellow,blue

Checked comments on Torrent page..............It seriously does have some probs..........sigh):


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 18, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Hey Karan..............I tried with the path(version 2.0)
> But it didn't change anything...........same old violet screen which scrolls with other 2-3 colors............like yellow,blue



cud u pls little bit xplain what happens when u open the .exe of the game...


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 19, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> cud u pls little bit xplain what happens when u open the .exe of the game...


*sorry* for accusing u dat u didn't visit d thrd...............actually after last post...............u were not replyin..........so I stopped visiting and didn't know u posted.......

I can't explain u d problem..........I better send u a screenshot...............
can u tell me how do I post an inline photo here??

if u r too curious check 4th post in this page


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 20, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> I can't explain u d problem..........I better send u a screenshot...............
> can u tell me how do I post an inline photo here??



Ya sure ....2 post a pic just upload the image in photobucket or imageshack site & here
there is a toolbar 2 insert picture on the same line where bold,italic, toolboxes r 



rhitwick said:


> if u r too curious check 4th post in this page



oh...so u have the same problem as commented...then files r corrupt..bullshit torrent
uploaders....


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey, wat about ur progress in BO2??
How far did u reach?? Finished??


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 20, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Hey, wat about ur progress in BO2??
> How far did u reach?? Finished??



oh im sorry i forgot 2 mention...

ya I've finished...the game...last sunday......it took me 8days 2 finish this game...


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 20, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> oh im sorry i forgot 2 mention...
> 
> ya I've finished...the game...last sunday......it took me 8days 2 finish this game...


Wow!!
Congo........

So ur verdict on d game??


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 20, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Wow!!
> Congo........
> So ur verdict on d game??



nice game!!!...Final Boss Fight could have been much better...


----------

